# Seite auf die Höhe 100% stellen?



## josDesign (12. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Tabellen.

Wenn ich nun eine Seite habe mit Grafikheader, dazwischen die Contenttabelle & und unterhalb den Grafikfooter.

Jetzt möchte, das wenn im Content nur einige Zeilen drinnenstehen das der Footer am unteren Rand des Browser zusehen ist und der Content somit ausgedehnt wird.

Das gleiche soll sein, wenn der Content nun höher ist, sagen wir mal 5000 Zeilen... dann soll der Footer dementsprechend unter dem Content sein.

HIER EIN LINK - UM ES BESSER ZU VERSTEHEN!  

Wäre sehr dankbar...

Danke im Vorraus

mfg
jos


----------



## xollo (12. Februar 2004)

Hi, 
setze die Höhe der Content Tabelle noch auf 100%, dann passt sich die Tabelle der Höhe der anderen an.


```
<!-- Content-Tabelle BEGIN --> 
            <div> 
              <table   height=100%    id="Tabelle_01" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
```

gruß xollo


----------



## josDesign (12. Februar 2004)

Ich habe es gewusst ich bin der Deutschen Sprache nicht koscher!

Ich meinte die gesamte Seite....

Also die Grua-silberene Grafik soll am unteren Rand sein des Browsers!

Weist da vielleicht auch wie ich das hinbekomme?


----------



## josDesign (12. Februar 2004)

Also hier meine Vorstellung:

trotz wenigem content soll sich die Seite auf 100% höhe ausdehen(der contentbereich)


Und falls dann der Content mehrere 1000e Zeilen lang ist dann will ich auf der Seite ganz normal scrollen!

Weis nimmer weiter!


----------



## xollo (12. Februar 2004)

Ich weis was du meinst aber irgendwie ist die ganze Tabelle in der Mitte des Browsers zu Ende obwohl ja als Höhe 100% angegeben sind.
Sehr seltsam


----------



## josDesign (12. Februar 2004)

Ja das verstehe ich nicht!

? Gibts irgendwo im Netz eine Referenzseite die genau das macht was ich will?


----------



## xollo (12. Februar 2004)

Kann es evtl. an den verschiedenen Doctypen liegen?
Nimmt man nämlich den Zusatz:   "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loosoe.dtd" weg dann ist die Tabelle 100% groß, allerdings fehlt dann das letzte Bild?!
Seltsam


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Februar 2004)

Am DOCTYPE wird es liegen.... da "height" in Tabellen nicht gestattet  ist, und sich der Browser die DTD vom w3c holt, wird er die height-Angabe ignorieren....  man könnte auch einfach sagen, dass die DOCTYPE-Angabe fehlerhaft ist, denn....



> This page is not Valid HTML 4.01 Transitional!



probiers statt height mit _style="height:100%"_ ... das ist legal, und wird von aktuellen Browser sogar umgesetzt


----------



## josDesign (13. Februar 2004)

OK Danke erstmal!

Ich werde das am Nachmittag, spätestens Morgen probieren. "Muss" heute nämlich nach der Arbeit mit ein paar Freunden zum Heurigen. Hoffe das ich dann noch nüchtern genug bin um den Dreamweaver zu öffnen.... COmputer einschalten geht ja noch ....  


Ich werde mir mal bei SelfHtml das über die DTD ansehen.


----------



## dtdesign (13. Februar 2004)

hmm wenn ich so überlege wüsste ich was.

Deine Seite machst du ales eine riesiege tabelle, allerdings haben header und footer eine feste länge, nur die mittlere tabelle hat 100%. Das würde bedeuten, dass header und footer immer oben bzw. unten sind, der content sich jedoch immer vergrößert. 

Irgendwo, ich meine in Selfhtml, habe ich gelesen das man bestimmte tabellen mit z.B.: 10px abstand zum unterem rand platzieren kann, das wäre genau das was du bräuchtest.


----------



## gissmo (13. Februar 2004)

Tabelle 100%  nicht.

Du kannst sie aber anders ausdehnen, mit height="400"
Das ist dann aber wieter abhängig von der Auflösung.

Rechenbeispiel:
Auflösung; 1024x768
Header:  200 Pixel
Footer: 200
dann: <table height="368".....>
<tr valign=top><td>hier den Seiten Inhalt mit <Table> beginnen</td></tr>
</table>
Das heisst Tabelle in Tabelle
da hast wie es haben willst, Bei einer 800er Auflösung haut das aber dann nicht mehr hin. Anders geht es aber nicht. Mit der Methode am Unteren Rand postieren  das ganze nicht mehr wenn die Seite länger ist, da steht der Footer mitendrinn denn erbleibt immer am unteren Rand des Fensters und nicht der Seite.
Möglich wäre dies noch über ein umfangreiches Javascript.


----------



## josDesign (13. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von dtdesign _
> *hmm wenn ich so überlege wüsste ich was.
> 
> Deine Seite machst du ales eine riesiege tabelle, allerdings haben header und footer eine feste länge, nur die mittlere tabelle hat 100%. Das würde bedeuten, dass header und footer immer oben bzw. unten sind, der content sich jedoch immer vergrößert.
> ...



Das hört sich so an, ja!

Ich suche mal in der weiten Welt der Selfhtml!  

Danke


----------



## gissmo (13. Februar 2004)

Und es geht doch. daran hab ich mir mal die Zähne ausgebissen und so einfach ist die Lösung.


```
<html>
<head>
<title></title>
<meta name="author" content="gissmo">
<meta name="generator" content="Ulli Meybohms HTML EDITOR">
</head>
<body topmargin="0" leftmargin="0" text="#000000" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" link="#FF0000" alink="#FF0000" vlink="#FF0000">
<table height="100%" width="100%" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" >
<tr height="100" bgcolor="#C0C0C0">
 <td> <b>Header</b></td>
</tr>
<tr valign="top">
 <td><table height="100%" width="100%" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" >
  <tr valign="top"><td><b>Body</b></td></tr>
 </table></td>
</tr>
<tr height="100" bgcolor="#C0C0C0">
 <td> <b>Footer</b></td>
</tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## josDesign (13. Februar 2004)

Danke, aberwelchen Doctype soll ich oben einfügen?gar keinen?


----------



## gissmo (13. Februar 2004)

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">


----------



## mond (14. Februar 2004)

Warum arbeitest Du nicht mit einem Frameset. (feste Größe des top- und bottomFrames, mainFrame variable)
Das dürfte die Probleme beseitigen. Im mainFrame kannst Du dann Deine Tabelle einbringen. So hast du oben, was oben sein soll und unten, was unten sein soll. Hat zugleich den Vorteil, dass dein Top beim scroll nicht verschwindet und der Besucher so immer weiß, wo er ist.

mond


----------



## josDesign (16. Februar 2004)

Jetzt bin ich das ganze Wochenende nicht zum PC gekommen. Tut mir leid....

Werde heute um 16 Uhr probieren.

@mond: Ich hasse prinzipiell Frames (Auflösungsprobleme)..... Ausser die Seite ist einfach aufgebaut. Aber da ich das sowieso mit CMS machen möchte kommen Frames nicht in Frage.

@gissmo: Danke erstmals Ich werde deine "Theorie" ausprobieren


----------



## xollo (16. Februar 2004)

Hi jos,
ich glaube ich habs  
ich hatte mir mal deine ganzen Grafiken runtergeladen um es deutlicher sehen zu können, und das ist dabei rausgekommen

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">

<html>
<head>
	<title>Untitled</title>
	<link href="../styles/josd_vbvk_style1.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">

</head>

<body topmargin="0" leftmargin="0" rightmargin="0" bottommargin="0">
<table width="100%" height="100%"  border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> 
<tr> 
    <td>&nbsp;</td> 
    <td width="770" valign="top"><img src="../images/josd_vbvk_interface_spezial.jpg" width="770" height="57" border="0" usemap="#top"><br> 
      <img src="../images/josd_vbvk_interface_spez-02.jpg" width="770" height="118"><br> 
      <img src="../images/josd_vbvk_interface_spez-03.jpg" width="770" height="76" border="0" usemap="#mitte"><br> 
	  
      <table width="770" border="0" cellpadding="8" cellspacing="0"> 
        <tr> 
          <td valign="top" background="../images/josd_vbvk_cont_hg1.gif"><p>&nbsp;</p> 
            <!-- Content-Tabelle BEGIN --> 
			
            
<table valign=top height=100% id="Tabelle_01" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> 
<tr> 
	   <td> <img src="../images/josd_vbvk_tabelle_vorlage_0.gif" width="10" height="11" alt=""></td> 
	   <td height="11" background="../images/josd_vbvk_tabelle_vorlag-02.gif"></td>
	   <td> <img src="../images/josd_vbvk_tabelle_vorlag-03.gif" width="11" height="11" alt=""></td> 
</tr> 
<tr> 
	   <td width="10" background="../images/josd_vbvk_tabelle_vorlag-04.gif"></td>
	   <td background="../images/josd_vbvk_tabelle_vorlag-05.gif">
	   <!-- Content-Tabelle-INHALT BEGIN -->
	   <p>Hier ist die Content-Tabelle Ich bringe es nicht zusammen das diese Tabelle &quot;in die L&auml;nge nach unten &quot; gezogen wird. damit die H&ouml;he voll mit der Seite ist!</p><br><br><br>
	   <!-- Content-Tabelle-INHALT ENDE --> </td> 
	   <td width="11" background="../images/josd_vbvk_tabelle_vorlag-06.gif"></td> 
</tr> 
<tr> 
	   <td> <img src="../images/josd_vbvk_tabelle_vorlag-07.gif" width="10" height="13" alt=""></td>
	   <td height="11" background="../images/josd_vbvk_tabelle_vorlag-08.gif"></td>
	   <td> <img src="../images/josd_vbvk_tabelle_vorlag-09.gif" width="11" height="13" alt=""></td> 
</tr> 
</table> 

            
            <!-- Content-Tabelle ENDE --> 
            <p>&nbsp;</p> 
            <p><br> 
              <br> 
            </p></td> 
        </tr> 
      </table> 
	  
	  
	  </td>
	  <td>&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
	  <td>&nbsp;</td>
	  <td background="../images/josd_vbvk_cont_hg1.gif" height=100% valign=bottom>
      <img src="../images/josd_vbvk_interface_spez-05.jpg" width="770" height="66" border="0" usemap="#footer"></td> 
    <td>&nbsp;</td> 
  </tr> 
</table> 
 
<map name="footer">
  <area shape="rect" coords="21,35,87,56" href="#">
  <area shape="rect" coords="122,35,189,56" href="#">
  <area shape="rect" coords="226,33,303,55" href="#">
  <area shape="rect" coords="338,35,476,57" href="#">
  <area shape="rect" coords="497,34,597,57" href="#">
  <area shape="rect" coords="623,34,691,54" href="#">
</map>
<map name="mitte">
  <area shape="rect" coords="20,21,88,44" href="#">
  <area shape="rect" coords="119,21,180,44" href="#">
  <area shape="rect" coords="216,22,286,43" href="#">
  <area shape="rect" coords="323,22,426,44" href="#">
  <area shape="rect" coords="450,23,588,46" href="#">
  <area shape="rect" coords="605,22,706,44" href="#">
</map>
<map name="top" id="top">
  <area shape="rect" coords="74,13,152,36" href="#">
  <area shape="rect" coords="195,15,264,38" href="#">
  <area shape="rect" coords="301,16,427,37" href="#">
  <area shape="rect" coords="454,13,582,33" href="#">
  <area shape="rect" coords="606,7,735,29" href="#">
  <area shape="rect" coords="690,39,771,60" href="http://jousch.com" target="_blank">
</map>
</body>

</html>
```
Hoffe es klappt dann bei dir genau so.

gruß xollo


----------



## xollo (16. Februar 2004)

Es wird auch in jeden Browser richtig dargestellt, Netscape7, IE6, Opera7











allerdings solltest du noch
	
	
	



```
<body topmargin="0" leftmargin="0" rightmargin="0" bottommargin="0">
```
 einfügen da Opera sonst einen leeren Rand um die Tabelle anzeigt.

xollo


----------



## josDesign (16. Februar 2004)

@XOLLO:

Danke! Ist es dir schon auf den Nerv gegangen?  

Gibst mir deine Kontonummer bekannt - ich werde dir dann die 100€ überweisen!    nein Spasssss


Danke, vielen Dank!

mfg
jos

PS: Erspar ich mir heute wieder eine Stunde Sitzen vorm PC und kann somit mehr Fernsehen. Danke


----------

